# Assetto Corsa with xbox 360 controller?



## P4-630 (Jul 31, 2015)

As the title says, is Assetto Corsa playable with an xbox 360 controller?
A while ago I purchased Project Cars, I ended up getting a refund for it since it was unplayable for me with my xbox360 controller, I kept crashing in the walls, could not make sharp turns with whatever settings I tried.

So will this game work well with the xbox360 controller?
Would be nice if it handles like the Codemasters titles.
I don't want to end up crashing into walls in every corner as I had with Project Cars.

Thanks!


----------



## red_stapler (Jul 31, 2015)

It's been too long since I've played AC, will give it a try with my X360 controller and report back.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 31, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> As the title says, is Assetto Corsa playable with an xbox 360 controller?
> A while ago I purchased Project Cars, I ended up getting a refund for it since it was unplayable for me with my xbox360 controller, I kept crashing in the walls, could not make sharp turns with whatever settings I tried.
> 
> So will this game work well with the xbox360 controller?
> ...



I can confirm that it supports Xbox 360 controllers 100%. It is however a simulator through and through, nowhere near as easy as games like grid autosport or anything. Probably more difficult than even the old TOCA touring. Not for the faint hearted


----------



## kn00tcn (Jul 31, 2015)

i still dont get how pcars didnt work (unless there was a patch after you refunded, i know there was a major 2.0 update), it's also a game on consoles so surely they're not gonna let it not work with a 360 controller

i guess it's too late now, but a confirmation would have been using the keyboard to show that the max turning degrees are higher than the controller


----------



## red_stapler (Aug 1, 2015)

RCoon said:


> I can confirm that it supports Xbox 360 controllers 100%. It is however a simulator through and through, nowhere near as easy as games like grid autosport or anything. Probably more difficult than even the old TOCA touring. Not for the faint hearted



I'll second the "not for the faint hearted".  Just did some laps with the X360 controller.  Driving the Lotus T125 was way harder than with a wheel.  The slower cars were pretty manageable.  There's no steering assist, so it's up to you to make fine/precise movements with the stick, rather than just jam it on full lock and let the game sort it out.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 1, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> As the title says, is Assetto Corsa playable with an xbox 360 controller?
> A while ago I purchased Project Cars, I ended up getting a refund for it since it was unplayable for me with my xbox360 controller, I kept crashing in the walls, could not make sharp turns with whatever settings I tried.
> 
> So will this game work well with the xbox360 controller?
> ...


Its a simulator. Codemasters dont make simulators. So its going to be harder with a controller naturally. However, yes,it is playable with an Xbox controller. I do it with mine. Much prefer a wheel though, games like this AC/iRacing really need one.


----------



## xvi (Aug 1, 2015)

+1. I play with a 360 controller, but only when I'm lazy enough to not bother with my Simraceway srw-s1 wheel (which I don't think I've actually used on AC).


----------



## KingPing (Aug 1, 2015)

I play AC with the 360 pad (half my time with the game is with pad and the other with a G27), it's way better than pCARS with a pad IMO. I have no problems controlling the cars in AC with the X360 pad, in pCARS i just don't feel the car and can't seem to find a config that pleases me. I really like how they implemented the pad steering and rumble in AC, although it takes sometime to config properly.

Of course you are not going to get the most of the car with a pad, and there are some cars that you just have to feel to be able to drive really fast, that's only possible with a wheel.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 1, 2015)

RCoon said:


> I can confirm that it supports Xbox 360 controllers 100%. It is however a simulator through and through, nowhere near as easy as games like grid autosport or anything. Probably more difficult than even the old TOCA touring. Not for the faint hearted



I didn't know about TOCA touring, I meant it would be nice if the handling would be like the GRID series, but unfortunately it's just not.
Project Cars and Assetto Corsa seem better playable with a steering wheel, which I don't have and I don't know if I ever buy one.
I have mixed feelings about buying it... I have one day left to decide.


----------



## kn00tcn (Aug 5, 2015)

i've been playing sims for 2 decades, most of the time has been with keyboard (yes, really) but last few years i have 391 hours combined gran turismo 5 & 6 playtime using the ps3 controller (99% gold/1st place)... so i know how to drive, that's why i'm interested if there was an actual game problem or what

the hardest most uncontrollable game i've tried has been shift 1 with keyboard, but i'm still capable of winning & progressing the career mode... except aggressive bugattis on nurburg

i dont 'like' wheels in particular & dont exactly have a place to mount them, dont want to spend the money either (i'd want a $500 one not a $150 logitech)

would be great if you make a video of your driving


----------

